# Famous goats?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I need to decorate my fair stall,and the theme is famous goats,but I cant think of any except the Billy goat gruff. Any ideas of what I could do? :?


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

You could go ro the ADGA site and look up which goats have long standing records for your breed. I tried googling famous goats but the only other one that came up was the "Puck Goat" and that is a different goat every year.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

One of the Armed Services I think the Navy, has a football mascot that's a goat. What about that goat that appeared on the AFLAC ads? There are some beautiful goat sculptures from ancient cultures. I bet a check of goat cheese on a search engine will turn up some goat pictures as trademarks. I vaguely remember a very early cartoon that had a goat character in it- like something early Mickey Mouse.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah the Navy has an angora goat as a mascot, I saw him at a football game on TV once when they were playing the Army. Don't the Brits have a goat too?


----------

